# Help with safe back up heat source



## DaniInMaine (Dec 18, 2017)

Hey All,

I'm pretty sure there's a thread for this already but I didn't see one. We recently built a 14 X 24 ft. cabin with a high ceiling here in Maine. It's rather remote with no electricity (except when we run our generator). We have a wood stove and are now looking for a safe back up heat source for when we're going to be away for a day or so and/or to supplement at night.

I've looked into some of the 30,000 btu wall/floor radiant heaters out there (e.g. Dyna glo, Mr. Heater) but in speaking with the manufactorers, they say it has to be installed through piping and connected to a 100 lb. tank. We're looking for something that can be safely run off a 40 lb. LP tank (we can't lug a 100 lb. tank in) and that can be run with a hose, with the tank outside. Anyone have any ideas? Mr. Heater recommended their smaller units, but the 1,800 unit isn't big enough (we already have one there) AND the manufacturer says it should only be run when someone is present and not used at night, when people are sleeping. That's pretty limiting for our needs.

Anyone out there have some practical experience/advice? Thanks, in advance, for any thoughts, ideas, suggestions!!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Wow you are limited without electric. Kerosene heaters? you would have to find large ones that hold a good bit of kerosene and light them before you leave. Outside woodburner furnace could be loaded up might get 2 day burn.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

the safest solution is to not plan on being away overnight in the winter/frozen months.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

DaniInMaine said:


> I've looked into some of the 30,000 btu wall/floor radiant heaters out there (e.g. Dyna glo, Mr. Heater) but in speaking with the manufactorers, they say it has to be installed through piping and connected to a 100 lb. tank.


The manufacturers make *suggestions*.
They won't tell you anything that might make them liable in case of an accident.

There's no reason they can't be run from smaller tanks.
I'd still use iron pipe for the majority of the line since it's less likely to develop leaks.

Use multiple small tanks connected so they can be switched by opening and closing valves and you can still have the 100 lb. capacity.


----------



## StealthZJ (Sep 22, 2010)

They make a dual tank valve, used on travel trailers, that will automatically switch to second full tank when the first is empty. 



 You can take multiple 40 gallon tanks to your cabin. If you do go with a un-vented gas heater in your cabin make sure you have a good carbon monoxide detector and fresh air moving through the cabin. If not you will fill the cabin with carbon monoxide and we will never hear from you again.


----------



## Sole soil (Jan 29, 2018)

Small wall mounted propane heater piped in black pipe inside and through the wall. Copper outside and shutoff vales inside and out. They don't have a blower but are thermal controlled. About 200.00 total install if you can do it yourself.


----------



## Mrs.Swirtz (Jan 13, 2009)

How cold does it get where you are? I'm in AK. I find that at extreme temps propane stoves don't run as well off of small tanks and sometimes won't work at all. I'm not sure if their isn't enough pressure from the smaller tanks in colder temps or if it just freezes up. We have a 2 story 16x24 ft cabin and also heat with wood. After having our daughter we installed a vented propane heater as a night time backup. At temps near -30 it wasn't reliable


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Look at heaters designed for 4 season campers. They will better sized for your cabin and can work off of smaller bottles. Be sure and get a good CO monitor and have it mounted low in the cabin.

The problem with smaller bottles is they don't have enough surface area between the liquid and gaseous propane to support the larger heaters when the temperatures get cold. Just like water how fast propane will evaporate depends on temperature and surface area. That is why they suggest 100lb bottles.

WWW


----------



## Sole soil (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm in northern Mi and it gets cold.


----------

